# Tree Climber's Companion



## dundermifflin (Mar 18, 2010)

Question....are there any reference books that are as good as the Tree Climber's Companion?


----------



## PineFever (Mar 18, 2010)

If you won't mind Pdf file. Here is the link to "The National Tree Climbers Guide". The edition is updated so often. It's a great source of information and even has some Jepson Illustrations. This book is a great reference. I have even printed it out on a two sided booklet and Keep it handy for reminders. Best of all it's FREE. 

http://www.fs.fed.us/treeclimbing/policy/guide/tree-climbing-field-guide-2005-edition.pdf
Ed 
Stay Safe Out and Up There
:chainsawguy:


[


----------



## dundermifflin (Mar 18, 2010)

That's perfect! Thanks, that pdf will be a handy reference, I also browsed around the web site http://www.fs.fed.us/treeclimbing/ and it looks like a good place to find information


----------



## canopyboy (Mar 18, 2010)

*On Rope*

I think On Rope has to be considered one of the basic books, especially if you're going to look at SRT. A lot of people, especially rec climbers like to reference it. It's a big hard cover, not quite as handy as TTCC, but a great sequel.

http://www.amazon.com/Rope-American-Vertical-Techniques-Rappellers/dp/1879961059


----------



## dundermifflin (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for the info, I'll definately take a look at "On Rope".


----------



## Mark Janet (Apr 2, 2010)

*RE :Tree Climber's Companion*

Hi,
I have one book for tree climbing lesson. Tree Climber Techniques. Its most probably use only forest and farming people. Because they try to tree climbing many time.
Try it.
Thanks.,


----------

